# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Haal die knoop uit je darmen - Artikel

## Agnes574

Haal die knoop uit je darmen! 

Chronische darmklachten zijn dikwijls te wijten aan een overgevoeligheid of zelfs intolerantie van bepaalde voedingsstoffen. Bij glutenintolerantie bv (of Coeliakie) beschadigt gluten uit de voeding het slijmvlies van de dunne darm waardoor deze niet meer optimaal werkt. Dit kan verschillende klachten tot gevolg hebben, zoals diarree, buikpijn, vermoeidheid en gewichtsverlies, maar ook bloedarmoede en botontkalking (Osteoporose). Bij mensen die lijden aan deze chronische darmziekte is een glutenvrij dieet de enige behandeling. Omdat het vermijden van gluten betekent dat men bepaalde granen of producten van granen niet mag eten, is de kans op een tekort aan voedingsstoffen groot. Hierbij komt dat het lichaam zelf ook minder voedingsstoffen kan opnemen, omdat bij Coeliakie de darmvlokken beschadigd (en soms zelfs geheel verdwenen) zijn. In een gezonde darm zorgen de darmvlokken ervoor dat de voedingsstoffen goed worden opgenomen.

Het is dus uiterst belangrijk de juiste vervangende producten te eten en Damhert helpt u daar graag bij!
Door het nauwkeurig volgen van een glutenvrij dieet kunnen de darmvlokken zich herstellen en nemen de klachten langzamerhand af. Het darmslijmvlies kan zich pas na één of twee jaar geheel herstellen. Omdat de ziekte chronisch is, moet het dieet het hele leven strikt worden gevolgd. Dat is ook belangrijk omdat slecht behandelde coeliakie een verhoogde kans geeft op het ontstaan van darmkanker.

Damhert heeft een volledig nieuw gamma koekjes, pastas en broodjes zonder gluten ontwikkeld. U kan weer brood en koekjes naar hartelust eten en bovenal uw reserve aan voedingsstoffen weer opbouwen! De producten zijn in 1-persoonsporties verpakt, zodat je makkelijker verschillende soorten in huis kan halen zonder steeds de restjes in de vuilbak te moeten gooien.

En sinds kort kan u nu ook zelf aan de slag gaan met de brood-, pannenkoeken-, en cakemix van Damhert. Deze bakmixen zijn zeer gemakkelijk in gebruik en op de achterkant van de verpakkingen vindt u bovendien enkele meesterrecepten! 

Voor meer info kan je altijd terecht op www.Damhert.com of stuur een email naar [email protected]! 

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------

